# At it again.



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

So last year I purchased the Cabelas barbour fleece top and bottom and I lived them. They are really warm and pretty comfortable, but just as touch on the heavy side. Well I seem to be on a never ending worst for the next best thing, and Cabelas has a new predator specific option that looks pretty cool. However at my shop we carry Under Armour's new ceramic lined gear that's pretty light weight that is tempting. So what say the group? I have posted a link of both of the options.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabela-s-instinct-trade-men-s-predator-softshell-jacket-with-4most-windshear-trade-/1973401.uts?No=0&Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D%26No%3D0%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DPredator%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchallpartial%26WTpageType%3Dsearch%26WTz_st%3D%26WTz_stype%3DSP%26infiniteScrollType%3Dproduct%26nl%3Dtrue%26recordsPerPage%3D18%26search%3DPredator%26searchTypeByFilter%3DTopRated%26infiniteScrollType%3Dproduct&Ntt=Predator

https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/ua-cgi-skysweeper-system-jkt/pid1248148-900


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see you back ! 
I like the looks of the cabelas haven't read up on the ceramic yet though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice but pricey, the 3 in 1 looks interesting.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Don, I'm glad to be back.

The Cabelas looks pretty nice, and I have always liked their hunting gear. But I've had my hands on the under armour and I know it's nice I just don't know about how warm it will actually be.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had a cabelas with the zip in reversible jacket for about 15 years and it has held up really well. I'd check over the quality of workmanship on the ua


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am really happy with the fleece I bought, it is super warm and comfortable just a touch heavy. My knees are getting progressively worse and getting around is getting harder and harder so I'm looking for something a little lighter.

That country song "Too young to feel this damn old" is coming to mind as I type this.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Also I looked at the Under Armour again today at the shop and I'm really considering giving it a try. It's pricy, but I get a pretty good discount on it. :wink: I guess worse case scenario I have learned a lesson the hard way, but I feel like I'm not going to regret it. That set up paired with one of their base layers and I think I wont have any problems staying warm.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have several different UnderArmour base layers and they are very warm. Sometimes heading to the stand I can't put on my coat or bibs until I have been there for a while. I'll go shopping for new camo after hunting season when it goes on discount. I already have a closet full of coats, but you always need more camo.


----------

